# Waxstock Winner



## RandomlySet

Delete


----------



## SteveTDCi

I guess there is a reason for the post being deleted, but is there any chance the winners and some pictures could be posted, i'm always away when waxstock is on and it would be nice to know who come where, it does seem to be every year that the winners details are not easy to find.


----------



## RandomlySet

Here you go dude


RandomlySet said:


> For the DW showdown, it was:
> 
> The Red Escort XR3i got 1st place
> Jim and his Cortina got 2nd
> And Matt (I think was his name) placed 3rd with his BMW 140 (iirc)


----------



## cortinajim

I was runner up in the top 16 with my Cortina to a red XR3i who won with a black BMW 3rd


----------



## matt-rudd

Was good to meet everyone and that's correct, I came 3rd with the M140i


----------



## SteveTDCi

The M140i looks very nice (the cortina always looks good)


----------



## uggski

Any pictures of the winner?


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

matt-rudd said:


> Was good to meet everyone and that's correct, I came 3rd with the M140i


I was really impressed with your M140, clean..... Tasteful mods too. Was liking your air freshener too! Smelt good when I stuck my head in.... What was it? (Sounds a bit weird now I've read that back :lol


----------



## matt-rudd

Pembroke_Boy said:


> I was really impressed with your M140, clean..... Tasteful mods too. Was liking your air freshener too! Smelt good when I stuck my head in.... What was it? (Sounds a bit weird now I've read that back :lol


Haha thanks! It's a Lynx Africa scented one, probably reliving your youth :lol:


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

matt-rudd said:


> Haha thanks! It's a Lynx Africa scented one, probably reliving your youth :lol:


:thumb: That explains it! Cheers buddy and congrats.


----------



## Danjc

Never really a fan of the m140i but yours totally changed my mind. 
A very nice and tidy car indeed mate :thumb:


----------



## Waxstock

WINNER'S CIRCLE POST

Slim's Detailing's Arrive n Shine

Best Works Vehicle
Runner-up: Yellow Renault Van
WINNER: Flip paint VW Caddy

Best New Car
Runner-up: Yellow Fiat Abarth
WINNER: White VW UP

Best Older Car
Runner-up: Black VW Golf
WINNER: Blue Ford Fiesta

Best Classic Car
Runner-up: Blue MK1 Ford Focus
WINNER: Silver Mitsubishi EVO

Best Finish
Runner-up: Grey BMW
WINNER: Grey Audi A4

Best Car Club
Runner-up: Warwicks Modified
WINNER: Midlands STOC

Detailing World' TOP 16 SHOWDOWN

Third Place: Black BMW M140 - Matt

Second Place: Green Ford Cortina - Jim

... and invited back next year for the winners circle....

WINNER: RED FORD XR3i - MARK

Charity Competitions:

Guess the weight of the Crate: Lauren
Dunkin Dodos: James

We would like to congratulate all the winners and runner-ups - spectacular efforts this year. Be proud of yourself.

Also we want to thank everyone that took part and the judges for doing their work on the day.

As always thank you to our main sponsors: Dodo Juice, Clean And Shiny, Rupes UK, FlexTools UK, Gtechniq and EZ Car Care.


----------

